# Lunar [Champ range]



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hurrah ! :hello1: 
We now have a forum specifically for Lunar motorhomes, I know there are three other owners who have a Lunar & visit the MHF site but there MUST be more out there - let me know as its nice to have a 'centre' to be able to swap hints & tips. 
I have a Champ A520 [2004 model] & have already done one or two 'mods' to improve it & I've "found" an extra 3 square foot of internal storage space [which is now easy to get to] . . . I'm going to take some digital snaps so if you have a Champ you may be interested . . .conversely, if you have any tips or hints - let me know as I'm interested & I guess others will be too.
vicdicdoc


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hey vic found it!!!! Oooh this is exciting our very own little forum. We haven't been out in van lately just a trip to Glenluce back in May. We had the privacy room up and really liked it. Made a big difference to space. Interested in how you got all the extra space can't wait for photos. We're still a bit scared to modify it as its only 3months old but give us time. For any other Champ owners We also have a Champ 520a. Looking forward to swapping hints tips etc.


----------



## 89630 (Jun 1, 2005)

This is exciting!!!!!

We have a Lunar Champ A670R, only had it three weeks, so far the only problem is the fresh water tank, seems the thread on the tank no good, as we can't get the threaded cap on. It goes in tomorrow for the dealer to have a go at it.

We go to France tomorrow night (Wednesday) so need it sorted. Because the tank doesn't seal you can't fill it up completly, water comes out otherwise.

Look forward to hearing from all the Lunar owners!!

Maybe we could organise a Lunar Rally!!

LL


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Lunar Owners*

Make that 4 owners minimum.  
Ours is a Champ A 630 bought in new April 2005.
Problems so far  
Poor water pressure New pump ordered
Faulty oven New oven ordered
Water leak Window adjusted
Water not running away from sinks Vent put in waste tank
Helki fly screen faulty Just very bad quality

After sales/technical from Lunar is poor. Took a week of calls to actually speak to anyone in technical and I was very surprised to hear as technical help, he has never even seen a Lunar Champ! Apparently made in Belguim and shipped straight to dealers. No spares kept in UK e.g. oven.
Supplying dealer Davan Caravans W-S-M have been excellent in their sales and service.

Had several weekends away in it and have enjoyed every minute


----------



## 89630 (Jun 1, 2005)

Where is the water leak?

Because we are new to M/H'ing we could have more problems than we realise.

The water pressure we have notice depends on what way the M/H is slopping, I've yet to work out which way!! We noticed this last weekend when we were away. But we didn't take note.

Anything else I should be looking for?

LL


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Lunar leak*

The Offside window next to small dining area. The 2 compartments under the table were very wet. (left a couple of mags in there for a week. The top of the roof holds a lot of water when standing and water comes off like a waterfall down the side of the MH (when you frirst move off and turn to the right)
The window was adjusted to make it close tighter, since then we have not been away or had chance to check if it is fixed.
The low pressure you have should not be affected by positioning of MH. My dealer says it's down to the c**p pumps which are fitted by Lunar.
He's changing it for a better one.
What do you think of the manual that came with the Lunar?
A lot of info I wanted just is not there. e.g. Max roof load, walking on/storage. What the switches on the elec panel indicate. Is the Euro mains input wired up? Is the satellite input wired up? Anybody know?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have absolutely no clue as to the answer to any of these questions although the electric panel was explained to Gavin when we got the van so will ask him if he can remember. Have to agree that the manual is pretty crappy.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Champ A520 Extra internal storage space & 'mods'*

In our A520, the table & bench seats are at the rear & whilst there is storage space under each bench seat, the narrow end 'bench seat' is more difficult to get to - you have to remove the table, shift the cushions & lift the lid . . . the 3cu ft of space is now easily accessible since I've used the jigsaw & cut out a drop down hinged flap - till I get [or make] a back box, the welly & walking boots along with the folding chairs fit in there no prob- just needs edging finishing off & stained to match. [see attached pic] 
I've also hung on brackets under the chassis a 5ft length of 110mm dia plastic pipe sealed at one end & a screwed access cap the other & I shove the rolled up windbreak in it out of the way [no more catching my feet on the sharp ends of the poles or having it rolling around inside the van]
Today I've been fitting a Fiamma door lock to supplement the original fitted habitation door lock - a bit fiddly to fit but well worth it for the extra security. 
"Somewhere" in the MHF forums I came across the tip to make it just that more difficult for a potential thief - this was a length of wire cable cut to size [& fed through clear plastic pipe to stop it rubbing] with a loop at both ends, this is now threaded through the passengers door grab & twice round the steering wheel & secured with a long neck padlock which is locked round the gearstick. 
- Perhaps a bit OTT but anything to make it just that more dificult to steal.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Security*



> Somewhere" in the MHF forums I came across the tip to make it just that more difficult for a potential thief - this was a length of wire cable cut to size [& fed through clear plastic pipe to stop it rubbing] with a loop at both ends, this is now threaded through the passengers door grab & twice round the steering wheel & secured with a long neck padlock which is locked round the gearstick.


I use a ratchet tie down strap looped through both cab doors armrests, therefore tieing doors to each other, making it almost impossible to open the cab doors from outside


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Hi all

I have a A630 and think it's great.

Bought mine from Roger Moran's last June (it's just had it's first birthday).
They replace the pump with prior to us picking up the van as the water pressure was not very good. Roger fitted a better pressure type pump, told he has had to change a few pumps and now fits a pump external of the tank.

Only problem we had was with the front table leg but sorted out in the end.

Got to say great service from Morans but crap service from Lunar.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Lunar (Champ range)*

Hi Y'all -

I'm one of Vic's other champ owners that he knows of ... We have a 520 and it will be 2 years old in September. We had a problem with the habitation door lock that had to be replaced just after we got it, and the cover for the roof light blew off one windy night, but the new one is a better model and locks in place - we had it done with some other insurance work - hate to admit it, but I drove too near to the side of a narrow curved tunnel  also the large gas ring wouldn't stay on. The dealer was great, but he gave up Lunar as he couldn't get the service from them.

Bob made an small curved table that slots in to the side of the sink under the TV cupboard so I have some extra space, and we had two Beanie boxes fitted in the offside skirt to keep chairs, levellers, electric cable and wellies in. I like the drop-down door for the rear locker idea - so far we haven't bothered to use that locker as I can't be asked ....

It's our first motorhome and we love it! We had boats before and this is sooooo much cheaper, can use it in all weathers, doesn't need antifouling and it's in the garden instead of 10 miles away at the harbour.

Have just come back from four days near Oxford, three in Wareham Forest , Dorset and two at Slapton Sands in Devon, and next Sunday we are off for three days at Looe.

Look forward to reading loads of posts!

Vita


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
I am also a Champ 630 owner that has e-mailed Vic and hopefully have helped. I am not on e-mail all the time due to work ( Far too much of it).
Well off to Devon soon for a well deserved break, staying at Wood farm (one of CCC sites) has anyone stayed here?
I am having a problem getting the fridge to work when driving, not a major problem as we take a cigarette lighter attached cooler box but i would like some help if anyone can.
Feel free to e-mail if you have any questions and i hope i will be able to help.
Steve


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Lunar (Champ Range)*

Hi Steve - 
Have you had yours long?
I am sleeping on ours in the drive at the moment as we have relations staying - jolly useful extra spare bedroom, with all mod cons.
Vita


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Steve

It's nice to hear from another 630 owner. We are extreamly happy with ours.

I like the idea of the drop down flap access and have though of doing the same to mine. I'll add it to my list.

Just finished installing a gas tank which has freed up the gas locker for other things. A few problems but now working OK.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Drop down flap?*



> I like the idea of the drop down flap access and have though of doing the same to mine


Trevor

The drop down flap idea for a 630? The storage area floor is some 12" below the living space floorlevel. Therefore the flap would gain access but floor level is down below.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I was thinking more about drop down flaps on either side.

Could not do it at the back due to the spare wheel being in the way.

Finished fitting a gas tank and used it in anger last weekend, a few minor problems but all sorted.

Trevor


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Apologies for not responding earlier I have been on MHF but never noticed the Lunar postings you made.
I know I have replied to some of your posts in other areas, you must think I am ignorant by not responding on here.
So apologies once more
Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can I echo Steve's comments? Didnt realise we had our own Forum. We have as Champ 621 Fixed Bed.Bought in June 05 (new). To be honest very few problems and very happy with it. I don't think the waste water heater works but I've been told they may not on all models! Not really an issue for us though.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Telbell
A bit confused with: :roll: 
I don't think the waste water heater works  
Why would anyone want to heat the waste water?....Oh I got it.....To give the rats a hot bath. Do you add foam bath to it? :idea: 

Steve


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Lunar*

We used to have a Champ 630.
The waste water tank heater was never installed for MH use in UK.
It was available for certain European coutries who suffered many sub zero temperatures in winter and therefore wanted to prevent the waste water from freezing and staying frozen over a long period.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Typical UK
On the continent when a Lunar discharges it's water the rats sing
The heat is on, The heat is on..on


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good stuff Steve  :lol: DJP stole my thunder. I still have the waste water heating switch! Would be useful for recycling used water for baths!


----------



## 102512 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all,
i now own a swift but before that i own a lunar newstar 58 2006 model, what a load of problems i had! first the was a massive leak in the water system and it caused one hell of a flood! then after that was repaired the third break light had a tiny crack in it, which caused the back of the cuboards to get damp also the caravan door lock broke and had to be replaced several times! and finaly the kitchen sink tap started leaking and had to be replaced! luckily i now own a swift sundance and i'am very happy with it!


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello lads/girls, just got a lunar champ 519 from a dealer in Hamps via the internet, although the motorhome was of good quality when picking it up it was in need of a good cleaning, you'd think when forking out all that dosh it would be in emaculate condition !
got him to clean it (inside and out) but when returning home found that some kind soul had put diesel in the water tank now waiting for solution and battle plan to be drawn up, been one week now for answer....will keep you posted folks.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hello and of course, welcome. You were absolutely right to expect the dealer to clean it properly, it probably allowed you to see more what you were buying anyway! The diesel in the cold water tank is not insurmountable, but its not easy either, if the dealer says its down to him then go for a new tank and pipework to the filler, if its down to you then it will be a pain but I think it happens a lot in the boating world and I'm sure I've read of products which are designed to break down the residual fuel.

Best of all,, enjoy it

Mike & Ann


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The last couple of Posts have prompted me to say that after 19 mths use we are still (overall) happy with our H621 (Anyone else got one?)

My worry is that MOH now has her eyes on a twin bedded fixed, rather than our double bedded fixed. Says she's fed up with clambering over me in the night to get to the loo(but I quite like it :wink: ) The truth is I think it's an age thing!! 

So this has prompted us to look at the Fleurette (Rapido stable) mentioned in another thread some time ago. Not really a sewrious look at this stage- it'll cost us! :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The last couple of Posts have prompted me to say that after 19 mths use we are still (overall) happy with our H621 (Anyone else got one?)

My worry is that MOH now has her eyes on a twin bedded fixed, rather than our double bedded fixed. Says she's fed up with clambering over me in the night to get to the loo(but I quite like it :wink: ) The truth is I think it's an age thing!! 

So this has prompted us to look at the Fleurette (Rapido stable) mentioned in another thread some time ago. Not really a sewrious look at this stage- it'll cost us! :roll: 
just seen that Mike and Anne have the H621 (Mike 800966?)
How's it been??

(Sorry for near duplication of Post!)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

zipnolan said:


> some kind soul had put diesel in the water tank now waiting for solution and battle plan to be drawn up, been one week now for answer....will keep you posted folks.


Hi zipnolan and welcome,

sorry to read of your problems so early on with your purchase, maybe start a separate thread giving all the details...to solve the water tank problem, seeing as you only just bought it get them to change the tank that will be the only sure way of removing the taste, probably the pipe work as well if water has been drawn.

Good luck

MHS...Rob


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar H621*

Didn't realise that yours was the same model. Ann is absolutely delighted with it, you may know that we had an Autosleeper monocoque before and she got really fed up with the "one room does everything " lifestyle.

Interesting, your comments on the nocturnals, Ann has that side as she patters off several times a night, whereas I just get against the window and snore till daylight. The really big aspect that she wanted is that we can live separately ie I get up first and go and sit quietly and read with coffee or in the summer, I sit outside, even in my 'jama's (dont tell the Caravan Club)

Luckily all the silly problems with the 'van have been things I've sorted out. I think you really need to be lucky with your dealer although Lunar dont seem to be the most helpful. 
Ironically Autosleepers are just up the road from us, their backup, even ion our old talbot express, was remarkable.

You will have read on here about other peoples tales of woe, I just cant be bothered to argue, I rather get my tools out!

Incidentally I did a mod on that bedroom corner light to 2 way it from the bed head that you might be interested in, I wont fill up this forum with it

Happy Days

Mike & Ann


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike & Ann for that.
Interesting to see that you aren't a million miles from me...(Bromsgrove) and that you're a dab-hand with tools! .../(hint hint :lol: :wink: ) Taking ours for a vehicle/hab service in March to Willersley. Having (for us) an extended tour abroad for whole of June so that'll be a good test for the "nocturnals"- I take the outside lane anyway (of the bed) but Jo still has a mountain to climb a couple of times a night"!

Ther corner light isn't really a problem for us but the shower area is used mainly as a loo extension for my legs-find the toilet area a bit cramped

Regards


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,
Do we qualify to join the forum?? We have a Lunar Premier 592, bought last year but 2007 model. 

Feeling quite lonely because we haven't come across anyone else with one. Lunar don't seem to be advertising them anymore and we are wondering if they have dropped the Premier in favour of the Homecar range.

We went for the Premier because we were desperate for an automatic and wanted the new Renault Master (which we love) It would be good to know we are not a "one off" though.

Anyone out there to join the Premier section of the club or do we have to be honorary members?

Gina


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

OOOh- dunno about that Gina- think we'd have to put it to the vote. Didn't the Premier supercede the Champ?? Is it made in Belgium as the Champ is? I suppose we'd have to change title of Thread to "Lunar Champ/Premier Range"? :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Gina
I would start a new thread in the Lunar section asking the same question. It might not get seen here as it is an old thread.

Good luck

Steve

Ps
We had the Lunar Champ A630 before the Hymer


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Telbell,

I think Lunar introduced the Premier range to go on the Renault chassis.
It is made in Belgium but isn't there also a factory in this Country? 

We have only spent weekends away so far and no major problems. Going to France for a month in May, guess that will show up any there are.

Gina


----------



## 100003 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lunar Champ Aftersales and Support*

We had some problems with our A630 when we got it last August. Poor water pressure, being the main one. 
After 2 months of discussions with the Dealer, who was very helpful, and Lunar who were a total waste of time, I finally did some testing myself and found that the poor water pressure was nothing to do with the pump. On checking the voltages I found that with the battery at 13.6V the pump was only receiving 10.1V. When I connected the pump directly to the battery the water pressure was immediately better and up to spec. I then contacted Lunar and said they needed to fit a relay in the pump power line so that the tap switches would operate the relay which would then supply power directly from the battery. They said they would have to check with Belgium to see if this was an acceptable solution. 
After 3 weeks with no response from Lunar I decided to contact Chateau Caravans who own Lunar and manufacture the Champ Range. As soon as I spoke to one of the support people at Chateau I got the answer. They agreed that the Dealer should fit the relay and then said they knew the pump was running at reduced power, but because of the prebuilt wiring looms they could not do anything about it and they were fitting relays on the new models. 
They also promised to send me some accessories because of the problems I had and they would contact Lunar to arrange for Lunar to order the parts and send them to me. All of this was last September and I finally received the parts last week, After phoning Chateau again. They were amazed that Lunar had not done anything about it since September.

Sorry about the long ramble but it leads me to the reason for this post.

If you have problems with A Champ contact Lunar and ask to speak to Claire Warbrick who I understand has just taken over the running of Customer Support at Lunar since the start of this year. Hopefully a new broom and all that. The Dealer has had dealings with her already and says she seems to be helpful and gets things done.

If that doesn't work then contact Ingrid Martens by email [email protected] or better still by phone +32 11 55 99 35. She is very helpful and tries to get thing sorted for you.

Keith G


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Steve,

I have a feeling we could be a very mini group of Premiers! I don't think there is much difference in the Champ and Premier vans, apart from the chassis. Aren't all the Champs on the Fiat.

Gina


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Gina,
I used to think no one had an A630 until I started attending sites with it. 
As far as I know that is correct Fiat only.

Steve


----------



## Riselaw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Lunar Camp A520*

We are thinking of buying a (secondhand) Lunar Champ A520, but have not yet been able to look at one to see what it is really like and to compare it with other makes.

Does anyone have one that we could come to look at within, say, 100 miles of Edinburgh? That would be much appreciated.

Peter


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi \peter
Sorry we do not have the Lunar but you can get a good feel for it from the photo's here.
I have nothing to do with this seller, just saw the photo's.
Good luck with your search. I would look at a wider variety if possible.

Steve

>>Here<<


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 23, 2007)

*Diesel in water tank*

bit of an update: dealer collected well before date given with promise to renew... all pipes, water tank, taps, shower head, water heater all at his cost ! collection and delivery at his cost and whilst he has it he will repair any other little jobs that need doing not a bad outcome but will stop holding breath untill it returns but up to date all is well in Lunar world.

Also I'm a bit of an expert on traveling to Germany ie "the Mosel" and surrounding areas (use to live there and still visit 20+ years on).
Little tip : Norfolk line ferries have some great prices, I've already booked some crossings at £54 return ! bargain (and with 4 adults). If you need any advice then contact me direct [email protected]


----------



## 100881 (Sep 7, 2006)

*lunar club*

Hi Yall 
We have a champ 590h on a 03 plate bought from todds nr preston last april and we (wife & I) love it . being 2nd hand it seems to have had all its teething probs(hopefully) havent had any dealings with lunar thankfully. Todds have been very patient with me as this is the first van weve had and im often on to them for this & that anyway bye for now les


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Peter - I've sent you a PM regarding the Lunar
vic


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi lesngaynor

We bought our champ H590 last march also on an 03 with only 8500miles on clock
looked like new

No problems and love it to bits 
plenty of power from the 2.8 engine and lots of payload

Only thing i hate is the name CHAMP sounds like chump
think the champ graphic on the back looks tacky so have bought a new Celtic design off ebay (will fit when warmer)

Not a bad van if thats the only gripe


----------



## 100881 (Sep 7, 2006)

*chump decals*

what a good idea will you show us a pic when you fit it? your dead right though CHAMP does look taccy we have a motorbike(bought on offer on e bay) on a rack so dont have to look at it much, but like you say if only that to moan about........ les


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter we have a Champ 520 and are located in Airdrie, you are most welcome to have a look, if you are still searching for one Just contact me via site/ PM.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi lesngaynor
piccy of new graphic as promised
hope you can see it 
first effort at uploading photo


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

sorry to small is this better


----------



## 105828 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Lunar Champ*

Hi 
New member with a Lunar Champ A521 

Does anyone know if the little socket by the 240v switch by the television is a 12v? If so what plug suits it?

Does any ine know if its possible to get a full wiring diagram?
thanks Yoggi


----------



## 100345 (Aug 4, 2006)

*12v socket*

If it is the same as ours then it is a 12V Euro socket, available from most motor factors.
Nik


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Just bought an adaptor for mine which lets you plug any ciggy lighter plug into cost around £6
Got it from Lowdham world but i think any accessory stock holder would have one


----------



## 106394 (Aug 11, 2007)

*LUNAR CHAMP H590*

Talking of water leaks and the Champ I have just had to send my September 2007 Champ back to Campbells at Preston because of a catastophic leak from the Shower room basin ( the waste outlet). The mobile repair guy spent an hour tracing the fault to the point where the waste pipe disappears through the floor just behind the loo and into the void beneath ( in other words between the double floor ) where it should continue and join up with the waste tank. But in there somewhere is the broken pipe / joint. The only way he could see to get at it would possibly be to remove the entire shower unit - and even then there was no guarantee the void beneath the floor would be accessible. Certainly it was not accessible if the Thetford loo was removed - all that does is to expose the top of the floor and the small hole through which the pipe goes !!!The pipe work ( and the leak ) are beautifully concealed in the double skinned floor with no apparent way to get access !! Any ideas ! It was mentioned that the whole van might need to be returned to the Manufacturer !! God forbid. Think I shall be asking for a new replacement - the lower section of the doble floor was swimming with water ( as evidenced by the water in the offside storage locker !!!


----------



## beretta (May 17, 2008)

*Lunar owners*

Hi guys nn gals at last other Lunar owners we purchased our ChampH591 from brownhills last easter, absolutely love it already been to some great sites in lake district, home country of Scotland of course and even crossed the channel from Newcastle in the summer to amsterdam drove down to Klobenz in Germany down the Mosel valley, across Luxembourg, into northern France, and back across the channel tunnel best holiday we have ever had, plan to go abroad this year as well, spent between xmas new year in Balloch loch lomond, dont know what it is but just relax once behind the wheel, also fixed bed gives the best sleep, any other ChampH591 owners got any tips on mods to there vans? :


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,
Just started MHing with a 2005 Lunar Champ A541, so far, so good...
a few modifications seem to have been done by previous owner:
- Ladder to top bunk made removable and at the RHS instead, allowing top bunk to fold up and allow use of bottom bunk as a seat.
- loads of holes drilled in the front section of the floor (forward of oven), with resin injected; presumably a remedy for floor de-lamination. Floor carpeted to cover the mess up.
- extra, in-line water pump wired parallel to the in-tank pump; presumably to improve water pressure.
- folding table leg too long so table slopes (will be cutting it shorter)
- socket type table leg holder fixed in floor to take small square table as an alternative to the big one.
- Not at all sure how the dinette area is supposed to transform into a single bed, but fortunately we don't need it anyway.
- Lots of silicone around the main roof-light, do these tend to leak?

and that's all I've noticed so far!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya and welcome to facts, glad you are enjoying your new van. We traded in our Champ nearly 2 years ago now, wish we had kept it but thats another story!!! If you have any questions please don't be afraid to ask, there is always someone with the answer, we are dead helpful like that!!!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*Details for Lunar Champ A521*

We were looking for toilet fluid for our Tribute van and, finding both the Discover and Brownhills locally had closed, we ended up at a small dealer. No toilet fluid, but a 2006 Champ A521 at a reasonable price and in excellent condition, which started us thinking about travelling with the grandchildren. We very much liked the looks of it. Only problem is - we don't seem to be able to find any details and the salesman seemed a bit vague. Main question is 'how big is the dinette bed?'. Any other comments and info would also be welcome.

Thanks in advance
Louise


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

our 1st van was an 04 lunar champ a551 and my mrs slept in the double dinette many times while i was drunk in the pod :lol: i also slept in it a few time im 5" 11" and had lots of room it was the same as a normal double, or if we wanted an extra large bed ours had side facing seat and that pulled up to the dinette and made one massive bed.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Tommyli. Sounds OK then!

Louise


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

weaver, before you buy the motorhome make the salesman put the bed up so you can try it out for your self, i would!! if he wont he doesnt want the sale and i would find some one who will help you, my opinion is if they wont help you trying to get the sale whats the after sales service like???


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Tommytli. It's on my very lengthy list! We shall be going to look again tomorrow, although we may not be able to proceed, as the man in charge is delivering a motorhome to Peterborough. May be an advantage, as I hope we shall be able to potter in it for quite a while, hopefully on our own. If we are still interested we can then go back in the evening to talk and try and test the water, bed etc.

Louise


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

tommytli said:


> weaver, before you buy the motorhome make the salesman put the bed up so you can try it out for your self, i would!! if he wont he doesnt want the sale and i would find some one who will help you, my opinion is if they wont help you trying to get the sale whats the after sales service like???


Thanks Tommytli. It's on my very lengthy list! We shall be going to look again tomorrow, although we may not be able to proceed, as the man in charge is delivering a motorhome to Peterborough. May be an advantage, as I hope we shall be able to potter in it for quite a while, hopefully on our own. If we are still interested we can then go back in the evening to talk and try and test the water, bed etc.

Louise

I think you'd be better advised to ASK the salesman to show you how the bed's made up. A little courtesy and less 'attitude' goes a long way and makes for a good business relationship for the future. And don't forget that if the seller is only a broker, as opposed to an official Lunar dealer, he may not know how to do it anyway.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We wouldn't dream of going ahead and making the bed up without asking, but we can measure beforehand to make sure it is big enough. But I do feel it is important to be able to look carefully at everything and then discuss whilst sitting in the dinette, without having someone standing over you, waiting until you have finished. In those situations we tend to rush through and don't buy because we feel pressurised.

Louise


----------



## womsley (Jun 1, 2011)

*new member & Lunar Champ H621 owner*

Hello All,

I've just purchased my first motorhome and it's a Lunar Champ 621. I think if I'd read this forum beforehand I may have been scared away!
I guess I can put that down to people only ever reporting problems when they need help and are too busy enjoying themselves when they don't!

Picked up a low mileage (9k) 06 model in May from Don Amotts and although the salesman was next to useless the van itself seems to be excellent - I really like the fixed rear bed 

We also have crappy pressure on the water but I'm confident I can fit a better pump if somebody knows where it's located in the bodywork...?
Another issue we have is that the floor on the right hand outside edge of the shower tray has a LOT of flex in it. The van is tested all through for damp OK so I was wondering is this is a common design fault? Is there any way to get into the gap between the floors from anywhere?

And thanks all for your previous postings - useful if a little scary reading.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Womsley-welcome to MHF!

We had a H621 for three years-14000 miles and absolutely no problems at all. It was 04 model -not even any issues with water pressure

The only reason we changed was, after three years of the Corner fixed bed, and reaching a "certain" age, and the nightly excursions that come with it, clambering over each other to get to the loo did become problematic! :lol: So it was over to twin fixed beds! Otherwise we would probably still have the Champ

I suppose the only potential issue you may have is sourcing spares as I'm not certain if Lunar still make motorhomes, but as you sound as if you're fairly DIY "savvy" this may not present a problem for you.

So- hope you are a bit more reassured about your purchase now :lol: and Happy Motorhoming in your H621

PS-re shower tray- I think you can get some foamy stuff you can squeeze between the tray & the floor but hopefully one of our experts will come on and let you know


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar Champ H621*

Hi Womsley!
We have had our H621 for 4 years and are generally delighted with it, there were earlier reports of plumbing leaks but we havent had any ourselves.
The water pump is a submersible in the cold water tank. I fitted an extra whale in -line as a booster on top of the tank and it really helped. The other thing I did was to push a Brown 7mm wallplug up the toilet spray hole and that made another big difference. Does depend on batt voltage though!
RE the shower, if the tray is not damaged then itmight be the waste fitting under the tray thats leaking. Bit of a sod to get at and a very short pipe to the waste tank. I should take your time and investigate fully before attacking it. Could even be a leak from the supply side of the mixer

I had a horrid leak above the drivers seat, factory sorted it out for me, at a price. Check that the roof does not pond with water after rain etc. Sorted it very simply with an updated seal detailing. Eventually I had to take out the 3 lockers above the table and I was amazed at the good quality of the assembly, so do not be too dismayed at what you may have read 
Parts are availble from Lunar motorhome dealers, I use Davan at Weston. Everything has to come from the Homecar factory in Belgium but its a good system nowadays. In a last ditch panic I emailed about my roof leak and they returned the call to me withinh 10 minutes whilst in south of Germany. We drove to the factory and it was sorted out in one day!

Best wishes

Mike


----------



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello!

I have just bought a 2005 Lunar Champ 670g (the one with the garage), anyone go tone of these? can't find any others on the net.


----------



## AndyStan (May 3, 2012)

Recently purchased (5 days ago) a Lunar Champ A630. First motorhome and looking to see what i need to kit her out.
First run hopefully soon. Any hints and advice welcome but also need a full operating / owners manual. a.stancliffe @ ntlworld . com


----------



## Haywireuk (Aug 29, 2011)

*Champ A551*

Not sure if anyone uses this Lunar Champ page any more but here goes.

As with many Lunar owners I am struggling to get parts after a minor bump. I need part of a rear light and a wheel arch. My dealer is finding it difficult to source these parts. They have tried Lunar with no luck and Homecar but they dont seem to exist any more.

Does anyone know anywhere I can find these parts? My other option is to use a company who say they can make a mould from the damaged parts and manufacture new parts.

Has anyone tried this before? I am worried that they won't be a good fit or won't match the colour.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar Parts*

Sory to hear of the problem.
Which model of Champ and which rear light

Homecar's website is still there at 
http://www.homecar-motorhomes.com/content.asp?m=P4&l=EN
Quote
After Sales & Service
We work closely with our dealers to ensure that your questions are answered fully and accurately, your comments are noted, and you receive the service you are entitled to expect from us.

Our After Sales & Service organisation or your dealer can help you with:
1) Technical questions
2) Ordering parts
3) Repairs and damage
4) Maintenance and servicing

You can also make an appointment to visit our office and production company in Lommel.
Karel Pinxtenlaan 4, B-3900 Overpelt Belgium
Telephone: +32(0)78 100 100

Hope this helps

Mike


----------



## Haywireuk (Aug 29, 2011)

*Lunar Champ A551*

Hi Mike
I have an A551. It is the light on the drivers side. These are the tall thin lights. The light itself is fine but there is a panel down the side of the light that meets the side skirt that was damaged.

I found the website you mention. It looks like my dealer isn't really interested and is just fobbing me off. It is not the first time I have had problems with them. I tried ringing homecar myself and once I worked out the country code etc I got through to their answer phone. Couldn't understand a word but at least I got through. Apparently you have to dial 00 first and then miss the zero off the area code.

Still looking for the parts so fingers crossed

Gary


----------



## EMMO (Mar 27, 2009)

I have recently had dealings with Homecar in Belgium who have been most helpful althiugh slow . The main thing though is that they do still have spare parts.

I do not know how I have ended up on this thread - I just responded to an e-mail I received in respect of another thread I have elsewhere on this site for Lunar spares


----------



## Nickphotos (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All
Am taking delivery of a 2004 Lunar Camp 520 in a few weeks ( when the workshop have prepared it for our collection ) habitation check , valet , MOT , etc.We have owned and used a 1995 Compass Drifter 410 for the last five years and enjoyed some extensive travelling ( UK ) but she's getting a bit weary now so the Lunar was advertised in our price range and the P/X deal was excellent.In the Compass I combined two leisure batteries to give us more flexibility when wild camping.These are situated under one of the side seats at the rear where there is plenty of space.Am I going to be able to link up one of these batteries to the one fitted in the Lunar ?
I notice it's under the drivers' seat , would there be room for an additional battery there ?


----------



## lys-derwen (Aug 10, 2015)

I have bought my first motorhome, a 2007 Lunar Champ 670R with only 25K miles. I have to say that I am disappointed in the quality of the fittings in general. Why anybody would buy one new is a mystery, as an early MFI kitchen is better built.
Mine has a rear lounge and when I first put the table down to make a bed, it was like stepping into a canoe. The leg slipped and broke the (cheap) plastic knee joint. I contacted my supplying dealer- Go European Motorhomes- who were mortified at what had happened. I took it back to them ( a journey of 200 miles round trip !) and they improved Lunars design-which was not hard- by fitting a socket either side at the front with a removable aluminium bar. This is now excellent and I can only assume that the previous owners never used the rear bed as the deeply flawed design would have collapsed for them also.
The plastic locating bars for the tables are also cheap and nasty, I have had 2 break already after 2 light uses, why are these not aluminium?
I have a minor electrical fault where the 12v lights in the overcab bedroom have stopped working. Upon consulting the book it says that the electrical panel and fuses is easily accessible, but does not tell you where it can be found?


----------

